# My Slava Has Landed From Hong Kong.



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

After what mel and others wrote about these i decided to give it a go, ok i know this isnt made in russuia so sorry if wrong area, but i read that this company got slava's name and some odd history, ive only just started to collect watches and i wanted something to wear every day that looks ok and was cheap and automatic, after my recent ebay franken vostok disaster i was dreading this coming, but it turned up today 13days later, so all good there, i was very happy as i got it out of its rather horrible cardboard box, it came with a nice bracelet but i wanted a G10 type strap on it as prefere this for every day use, bezel doesnt work but in a way i prefere that as have hade them before ans some move to easily, the movement looks nice viewed through the back, winder doesnt screw down (a shame) but winds nice , finnish on this watch is very good for the Â£14 posted i paid for it, infact if i got this from a shop i would pay more, ok time will tell (literally lol ) to how well this wathc does, as will wear it for camping trips with my children and every day abuse, we will see, i hope it goes ok as like the watch so far,

paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks OK to me, and Â£14 - definitely an affordable! :lol:

Like the "pepsi-ish" bezel, didn't realise it was fixed on this one. It looks like the "standard" Chinesian movement that comes in these. If you wear it regularly, should be ok - might even look at one myself, it looks less blingy than some other sub-a-likes. :yes:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

mel said:


> Looks OK to me, and Â£14 - definitely an affordable! :lol:
> 
> Like the "pepsi-ish" bezel, didn't realise it was fixed on this one. It looks like the "standard" Chinesian movement that comes in these. If you wear it regularly, should be ok - might even look at one myself, it looks less blingy than some other sub-a-likes. :yes:


cheers mel its pretty rugged looking mel let me wear it for a few weeks and see how it goes, then ill let you know, the original bracelet was nice as well,

paul


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well still ticking along nicely ,working nights tonight so plenty of action,

paul


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

well did some removals friday night loaded the van up in the pouring rain and the watch got soaked,no problems,then saturday moved the stuff into the house lots of bashing around and still works and looks ok,

paul


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Time still perfect,.


----------

